
$120k per year / (45 weeks * 5 days per week * 10 hours per day) = $53/hour - bosky101
$120,000 per year<p>= Saas @ $10k MRR<p>= Consulting @ $200&#x2F;hour * 13 hours a week<p>Just saying...
======
quantified
Given the title, you’ve also got 7 weeks off, that’s a luxury to not complain
about. If you work all the time, 190k a year is around the same hourly.

Is the “average” a mean or median? With or without benefits? Source please.

~~~
bosky101
yes that assumes a lot of spare time. without that 7 weeks of vacation - the
avg pay would be lower still.

my point being that the hourly rate of something considered pretty expensive
for companies - is still comparable to very low freelancer/consulting rates.

no source, just some back of the napkin math
([https://www.google.com/search?q=120000+%2F+%2845+*+5+*+10%29...](https://www.google.com/search?q=120000+%2F+%2845+*+5+*+10%29&oq=120000+%2F+%2845+*+5+*+10%29))

